# West Ham 1



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry, don't mean to brag, however, i feel it might be the only time this season! COME ON YOU IRONS


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Sorry, don't mean to brag, however, i feel it might be the only time this season! COME ON YOU IRONS


Sorry posted it in the wrong place


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No problem


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, don't mean to brag, however, i feel it might be the only time this season! COME ON YOU IRONS
> ...


It's nice to have some good news on the forum, and it should be repeated







.

I'm sure we all agree







.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

My team lost today...







2-1 down against Spurs. It was good however to see Chelsea win and United get beat by West Ham. Makes it much more interesting at the top of the table..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just seen Drogba's goal against Everton on MOTD







superb


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

bitter blueness surfacing on a watch forum,







,well done to west ham,thought they deserved it as united's final ball all afternoon was woeful


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


No we don't.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

brad said:


> bitter blueness surfacing on a watch forum,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better believe it, we're blue, we're bitter and we wear watches.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


a manu fan in yorkshire?????????


----------

